# I find this music very relaxing.



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently listening to a Chinese song which I find very relaxing. Does anyone know how I could say this in Chinese? 这个音乐很让人放松（的？）。 (Does this sound like something you'd say in informal conversation?)
Thanks!


----------



## NewAmerica

A typical Chinese expression for a casual or informal conversation:

      这歌听着很爽啊。

 But your expression is acceptable. Pay attention to the difference between song （歌）and music （音乐）。


----------



## SimonTsai

NewAmerica said:


> 这歌听着很爽啊


This expression is rather unusual in Taiwan and may be regarded as vulgar or unrefined.


yuechu said:


> I was recently listening to a Chinese song which I find very relaxing. Does anyone know how I could say this in Chinese? 这个音乐很让人放松（的）。


Your sentence would be natural if you had 的 removed.

By the way, as NewAmerica indicates, in Mandarin, there is a difference between 歌 (songs) and 音樂 (music). 歌 suits the context better than 音樂 does.

這首歌很讓人放鬆。​


----------



## hermanmon

I agree with both NewAmerica and SimonTsai.



NewAmerica said:


> 这歌听着很爽啊。



This sentence is generally acceptable to young people in China (mainland). However, people in some certain region and in certain age group may find it rude.

I would put it in this way: 听这首歌（我）很放松
I think it sounds pretty natural to most people.


----------



## NewAmerica

SimonTsai said:


> This expression is rather unusual in Taiwan and may be regarded as vulgar or unrefined.



     So there has existed a cultural shock between Mainland and Taiwan in this field? 
It is normal and decent in Mainland.

    I've never imagined that Taiwanese would have linked this casual talk to vulgarilty and unrefinedness. (Which reminds me of the old saying - "心中有佛，见人皆佛……“）

    "這歌很讓人放鬆" or ”听这首歌（我）很放松“ sounds more or less pedantic.

   关键是这个”爽“。在《西游伏妖篇》中，孙悟空对唐玄奘说：”就是想跟师父切磋一下。出身汗，爽！“ 这个”爽“字用法中规中矩，因为当时悟空被玄奘的”如来神掌“所震摄，决不敢出亵渎性语言。《西游伏妖篇》的监制与执导均为香港人，为何他们的感觉跟两位所说的不同？


----------



## hermanmon

NewAmerica said:


> So there has existed a cultural shock between Mainland and Taiwan in this field?
> It is normal and decent in Mainland.
> 
> I've never imagined that Taiwanese would have linked this casual talk to vulgarilty and unrefinedness. (Which reminds me of the old saying - "心中有佛，见人皆佛……“）
> 
> "這歌很讓人放鬆" or ”听这首歌（我）很放松“ sounds more or less pedantic.



I think there might be some misinterpretation.

I heard that in Minnan dialect, the word "爽" was usually used in a vulgar way. That's why Taiwanese people (maybe also some people in Fujian Province) find it not so pleasant.


----------



## NewAmerica

Minnan dialect is less influential than Mandarin/Putonghua or Cantonese, the former is official language of Mainland China.

And the essential for learners (of Chinese Language) is learn this offcial language, rather than any other dialect.


----------



## hermanmon

粤语原本很少用“爽”字来形容这种感觉。近年来受到普通话的影响后出现了“爽”和“爽皮”的说法。这个字是借词，所以目前多数粤语使用者不觉得这个字粗俗。


----------



## NewAmerica

孙悟空是中国最受欢迎的正面艺术形象。如果从他的口里出来这个”爽“字中规中矩，那就基本没问题。”这歌听着很爽啊！”让孙悟空说一遍，给人的感觉和他跟唐玄奘说“爽！”没有区别。何况唐玄奘是中国最著名的持身高洁的艺术形象之一。对唐玄奘说“爽！”没问题，哪么对谁说会有问题？试问有谁敢自称比唐玄奘这位中国最著名的高僧更清心寡欲？答案是明确的：没人敢！


----------



## hermanmon

此电影的编剧水准可见一斑。

另外，我查了一下，这部电影的导演并不是香港人。


----------



## NewAmerica

你哪里查的？ 《西游·伏妖篇》由周星驰监制，徐克执导，两个都是香港导演。
周星驰，1962年6月22日生于香港，祖籍浙江宁波，中国香港演员、导演、编剧、制作人。
徐克，1950年2月15日生于越南西贡市，祖籍广东省汕尾市海丰县。香港电影导演、编剧、监制、演员  。


----------



## Skatinginbc

臺灣的「爽」好像沒「輕鬆放鬆」的意思, 是故「這歌聽著很爽」作為該句翻譯, 會讓我會錯意.
粗不粗俗看語境, 譬如, 「心中不爽」的「爽」沒問題, 然而「男人不舉, 女而不爽」的「爽」(通暢快活), 就很粗鄙.


----------



## hermanmon

Skatinginbc said:


> 臺灣的「爽」好像沒「輕鬆放鬆」的意思, 是故「這歌聽著很爽」作為該句翻譯, 會讓我會錯意.
> 粗不粗俗看語境, 譬如, 「心中不爽」的「爽」沒問題, 然而「男人不舉, 女而不爽」的「爽」(通暢快活), 就很粗鄙.



作为大陆人，我也不会说“这歌听着很爽”


----------



## SimonTsai

NewAmerica said:


> So there has existed a cultural shock between Mainland and Taiwan in this field?


Yes, I guess. If I ever hear anyone say that, I would probably be stunned.


NewAmerica said:


> I've never imagined that Taiwanese would have linked this casual talk to vulgarity or unrefinedness.


Since the original poster is asking the normal informal Mandarin expression, to say something unrefined to someone intimate might be accepted.


NewAmerica said:


> (which reminds me of the old saying - "心中有佛，见人皆佛……“）


I would not say that it has anything to do with that saying. It is simply a stylistic or cultural difference.


NewAmerica said:


> "這首歌很讓人放鬆" or ”听这首歌（我）很放松“ sounds more or less pedantic.


Either of the two sounds good to me.


hermanmon said:


> I heard that in Minnan dialect, the word "爽" was usually used in a vulgar way. That's why Taiwanese people (maybe also some people in Fujian Province) find it not so pleasant.


It is a possibility if the information that you get is true. (I have to say that I can virtually only speak Mandarin. )


NewAmerica said:


> 在《西游伏妖篇》中，孙悟空对唐玄奘说：”就是想跟师父切磋一下。出身汗，爽！“ 这个”爽“字用法中规中矩，因为当时悟空被玄奘的”如来神掌“所震摄，决不敢出亵渎性语言。


「爽」字本身並無不妥；「通體舒爽」、「豪爽」、「爽快」，皆日常之用語。

在你所引的文句中，「出身汗，爽」等同「出了身汗，爽快」。孫悟空是隻潑猴，說話常直來直去；單用「爽」，個人以為只為使其更加口語。「爽」字單用，於此絕無不當處。

回歸主題：「這歌聽著很爽」，我之所以以為怪異，甚或不妥，主要乃在於「爽」字與「放鬆」有些差異：

「爽」字所蘊含之情緒，較激動、較強烈，如運動完後喝冷水，如中頭獎，如星期一上班獲悉全體員工加薪，又如青菜特價而你買了不少，或如享受魚水之歡－－與心儀的對象靈肉結合，一起高潮的剎那，那令你宛若升天的快感。

「放鬆」一詞較好理解；參見下圖。（來源）






「爽」與「放鬆」雖不衝突（如性高潮時，同時感到「爽」與「放鬆」），但就聽音樂而言，我鮮少感到「爽」。

以上純屬個人觀點：各地區普通話語言習慣可能相異。


----------



## NewAmerica

英文原文是relaxing，是轻松而舒适的意思。Collins Dictionary: Something that is relaxing is pleasant and helps you to relax。而中文的“爽”，在这个语境中，正是轻松舒适之意。在阐发自己的见解之前，应该参阅主流词典，而主流词典拒绝收入闽南语或台湾俚语那种涉及房事之“爽”的相关定义。

正因为普通话中的“爽”字表达的只是一种正统的舒畅的感觉，所以这个字在中国大陆应用很广，甚至娃哈哈公司在中央电视台大打“爽歪歪”饮料广告，也是基于其市场调查结果“调查了全国各地的小朋友，发现许多小朋友都会说“爽歪歪”……应该是很高兴、很痛快的意思”，至于闽南土语或台湾俚语认为“爽歪歪”是极其粗俗的用词，对普通话中这一主流定义影响非常有限，央视认为其在合理范畴而不撤广告。

当然，如果囿于闽南语语境而忽略普通话的大语境，那结果可想而知，解释“爽”字会南辕北辙。但请注意，对外语学习者来说，首先学习的是主流用语，地方用语是次要的。


hermanmon said:


> 作为大陆人，我也不会说“这歌听着很爽”



是啊，闽南也属于大陆啊。闽南语对普通话的大语境影响是极其有限的，甚至可以忽略。


----------



## SimonTsai

NewAmerica said:


> 娃哈哈公司在中央电视台大打“爽歪歪”饮料广告，也是基于其市场调查结果“调查了全国各地的小朋友，发现许多小朋友都会说“爽歪歪”……应该是很高兴、很痛快的意思”。


「爽歪歪」一詞，近年在台灣地區逐漸流行，並被接受；我對該詞的理解與對岸孩童應無二致。


NewAmerica said:


> 普通话中的“爽”字表达的只是一种正统的舒畅的感觉，所以这个字在中国大陆应用很广。


我同意「爽」字予人舒暢之感。在台灣，誠如貼文 #14 所示，「爽」字並不限於房事，可用於其他情境。

只是如 Skatinginbc 在貼文 #12 所言，在台灣，「爽」字在原貼文者所舉情境，幾近罕見。


NewAmerica said:


> 当然，如果你囿于闽南语语境而忽略普通话的大语境，那结果可想而知，解释“爽”字会南辕北辙。


我其實不太會閩南語，見貼文 #14。


NewAmerica said:


> 但请注意，对外语学习者来说，首先学习的是主流用语，地方用语是次要的。


我只是希望與原貼文者分享部分的台灣人的觀點。至於原貼文者希望學習對岸用語或台灣用語，端視其抉擇。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> 「爽歪歪」一詞，近年在台灣地區逐漸流行


「爽歪歪」早在三通前(兩岸通商、通郵、通航之前)在台就流傳了. 我一直將其列入「台灣國語」(受台語影響的國語, as opposed to 標準國語; Note: 台語“爽“, 暢快, "歪歪”, 下流淫穢) 中的鄙言, 不登大雅之堂 (e.g., 作文忌用, 除非加引號以示俚語).


----------



## fyl

爽在口语中一般是痛快的意思。与放松不一样。


----------



## yuechu

谢谢大家的帮忙！


----------



## NewAmerica

有人就是不明白原文是 relaxing, 不是“放松”！

Relaxing 什么意思？ 剑桥英语词典：relaxing:making you feel relaxed:
那么relaxed又是什么意思？ 点击 relaxed: feeling happy and comfortable because nothing is worrying you. （因为无忧无虑而感觉幸福、舒适）概括一下就是“轻松舒适”的意思。

“放松”两字只是一个会几句中文的、母语为英语的中文学习者给出的。以此为圭臬，不亦谬乎？


----------



## Skatinginbc

這音樂(像碗安神湯)很疏神 (ease the nerves, 神經的神).


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 這音樂 (像碗安神湯) 很疏神.


疏神 is definitely not something that I would say in everyday speech unless speaking of herbs, typically medicinal ones.

Perhaps there is a personal difference. We need not agree upon everything.


----------



## brofeelgood

這首曲子很舒心。


----------



## hermanmon

NewAmerica said:


> 当然，如果囿于闽南语语境而忽略普通话的大语境，那结果可想而知，解释“爽”字会南辕北辙。但请注意，对外语学习者来说，首先学习的是主流用语，地方用语是次要的。



我的母语不是闽南方言，是华北口音的普通话。我认为“这歌听着很爽啊”不是主流用语，是地方用语。普通话里面不会用“爽”字来形容听音乐的感觉。


----------



## SuperXW

目前“爽”字在台湾和内地口语中的用法和理解是一致的，最准确的标准普通话表达就是“痛快”，“爽”是比“痛快”更加新颖的口语用字，尤其适用于淫秽场合。
某些摇滚音乐让人热血沸腾、酣畅淋漓，那个叫爽，但不叫relaxing。
香港粤语中是不会用“爽”字的，没人懂。
周星驰《西游》系列我个人倒是喜欢的，但这系列电影就是通俗流行的文化使用通俗流行的语言啊……而且粤语版和国语版一向是两套台词啊，台湾和香港语言文化是两套体系啊，导演当然知道要使用观众的语言而不是自己的语言啊，这些是汉语讨论的常识吧……


----------



## NewAmerica

北京大学中文系的王福堂教授：普通话中“爽”字只是表达比较高兴、痛快的感受，并无特别的语境要求。

竟然有人信口开河称“_普通话（中）“爽”是比“痛快”更加新颖的口语用字，尤其适用于淫秽场合_。” 这种伪知识是非常危险的。

按王福堂教授的看法，有一点是肯定的：闽南话“爽歪歪”属淫秽用语。避免在闽南语区使用该词即可。



hermanmon said:


> 我的母语不是闽南方言，是华北口音的普通话。我认为“这歌听着很爽啊”不是主流用语，是地方用语。普通话里面不会用“爽”字来形容听音乐的感觉。



那么你可以坚持自己的意见（包括你把song看成音乐而不是歌）。但北大中文系教授这一看法确实是主流。


----------



## Tom Greenhill

In my perspective, the "relaxing" here means "to make something loose / to become loose / *to release from stress*". So *放松* would be the best translation of it.

Note: *放* (to put / to release) *松* (character before simplified: 鬆, loose / to loosen / to relax).

疏神 and 舒心 are perfectly fine, except they are kind of outdated. I can hear them from people of my aunt or my grandma's age, but my peers and young teenagers probably won't use them.

According to Wiktionary, 爽 translates to:

bright; clear
frank; straightforward
refreshing; pleasurable; invigorating
happy; cheerful; joyful
(of health) well; to feel well
to deviate; to make mistake; to miss
to violate; to breach; to break
As you see, most of its meaning relates to the concept of "feeling good" or any sort of "euphoria" (except 6 and 7 for 爽约/屡试不爽). The potentially vulgar usage of 爽 best translates to "high" (when smoking weed) or "sexual pleasure" (when making) in English, and note that it also relates to the state of euphoria. In modern days, 爽 (used alone) is more colloquial than formal, maybe that is the reason why some view it as a potentially vulgar word (I mean, you wouldn't expect people to discuss their feeling of smoking weeds and sexual climax in formal written languages, right?).

BUT 爽 itself can mean the pleasure of any sort and euphoria from any source. And in mainland China, it doesn't necessarily imply sexual pleasure.

And this is exactly the problem to use 爽 for "relaxing" -  it is *too broad and too vague*. Both of them relates to "euphoria", but 爽 doesn't require that pleasure comes of releasing stress. I can listen to some intense Disco music and say "听起来真爽!" as well, but in this case that specific 爽 (pleasure) comes from *excitement*, instead of *relaxation*. And by the way, this excitement is not a sexual excitement here.

(To resolve the argument in this thread, all that you need is a lewd musical ASMR video. It is relaxing, it is a song, and it brings you pleasure in a vulgar sense. Done.)

Anyways,
(1) I'd say 放松 is better than 爽 in the case of "relaxing", because
(2) 爽 means pleasure from virtually any source.
And (3) 爽 is not necessarily vulgar in mainland China, although it may be perceived as a lewd word implying particularly sexual pleasure in HK and TW, according to the users in this thread.


----------



## hermanmon

NewAmerica said:


> 那么你可以坚持自己的意见（包括你把song看成音乐而不是歌）。但北大中文系教授这一看法确实是主流。


北大教授的观点还真是脱离群众，独立成为自创的语言了。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, everyone, for your input and points of view, and Tom Greenhill, for your summary in English! I greatly appreciate it


----------

